# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A duhet të korrigjohet historia shqiptare sipas kërkesave të Republikës së Turqisë?

## ARIANI_TB

A duhet të korrigjohet historia shqiptare, sipas kërkesave të Republikës së Turqisë?

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Asesi nuk duhet ndryshuar Historia Jone Kombetare - Iliro Shqiptare per hater te askujt, e me se paku per hater te Turqiese. Sepse kete gjendje qe kemi e kemi mu bash nga okupimi Turko-Otoman. Kerkesa e Turqise per ta ndryshuar Historine Tone Kombetare nuk eshte asgje tjeter vecse tentim te shtrembimit te Ceshtjes tone Kombetare ende te pazgjedhur. 
Natyrisht se kerkesa te tilla jo vetem nga Turqia, por vendet tjera vijne pikerisht kur ne krye te Shteteve tona Kosove, Shqiperi e Iliride kemi politikane te shantazhuar, korruptuar, te cilet fare nuk ju intereson Populli, Shteti e Kombi por vetem ju Interson se si ta vjedhin Popullin Shtetin e Kombin. 

Kjo eshte edhe nje arsye shume e carte dhe shume e forte qe Shqiptareve perpos Bashkimit Kombetar, asgje tjeter nuk funksionon me.

----------


## loneeagle

Hell noooooo. Pak na shkatrruan keta tani kerkojne edhe korigjime.

----------


## Enkeleu

Në fakt duhet kërkuar dëmshpërblim nga ata ,për 5 shekuj robëri ...!

----------


## kriko-38

Jo,pse ne te ndryshojm historin sa her qe kerkojn turqit apo greket,dicka qe ka ndodhur nuk mund te ndrishohet sa her qe kan qejf Turqit e as te korigjosh...JOOO

----------


## drenicaku

Duhet te korrigjohet,me shume te shkruhet per gjergj kastriotin,i cili e luftoi depertimin islam ne evrop per ket nuk shkruhet nuk e kuptoi perse

----------


## Gogi

Une votova JO ndryshimit. Mirepo ne nuk duhet te themi symbyllur qe "nuk i ndryshojme librat e historise", ne duhet e jemi te bindur se historia eshte e shkruar drejt sa i perket luftes se gjate me Turqit. Une nuk jam historian, mirepo mendoj qe historia sa i perket luftes me Turqit eshte e shkruar drejt.

----------


## mario_kingu

omg tani te shikojm turqit e forumit te thon dicka reth ksaj historie  :buzeqeshje: 
p/s historin e shqiptarit e ndron vet shqiptari nese don jo turqit pff

----------


## ganimet

> A duhet të korrigjohet historia shqiptare, sipas kërkesave të Republikës së Turqisë?


Pershendetje Arianit
Te pergzoi per temen dhe per gjitha temat qe ju i hapni.Edhe pse shpesh ate qe kom dashur ta them e keni then dhe raste edhe nga forumistet qe i kan then(shkruajtur) te admiroj per punen qe ben dhe per shqiptarizmen tuaj ne venat e gjakut..Do benit mir te na sillni informacion se nga na doli ky qendrim i Babes Mret.
E paska pa se 500 vjet na e ka kajt .a.en e tani qfar do Gjihani turk.
Mos deshiron ato 6 milion shqiptar te i ri atdhesoi ne krahinat e Timokut e te Nishit e gjer ne Beugrad.
Apo mose edhe me tutje na shiqon me hile sa edhe Millosh Kopiliqin e ben serb te mos i lendoi vllazrit musliman haki qkat  per te mos ua lenduar vllazrin, heë....
Apo ndoshta e ka edhe serjozisht qe edhe nji her ti kthej autonomin sangjaqeve si te Shkupit e te Jani Pazarit e te na hap mejtepe sikur tani qe po hapen per dit kolegja e kalejeca te gjitha shkollave veq te asaj qe frymon shqip,  pak.
Nejse une kerkoj falje se nga nji her edhe nxitohem se me qarkullo gjaku si ne teposhtze e i them te mesmet ne fillim  dhe te paren ne fund.Pra Turkie vertet te na e kthesh borgjin qe na mbete ku na lere te na masakrojn serbet kure ishim vertet te lodhur ne luft me ty,sdo beje keq pore ksaj radhe neve te na kesh argat pa hile rizainilah.
Gyzel gyzel po shkelqe agimi i ardhmeris son  dhasht i madhi Zot.
Mendja me vajti se njerriu kure pendohet nga puna e keqe ndoshta kthehet per se mbari ,mendova ne miletin turk eshedybila.

----------


## ganimet

> Une votova JO ndryshimit. Mirepo ne nuk duhet te themi symbyllur qe "nuk i ndryshojme librat e historise", ne duhet e jemi te bindur se historia eshte e shkruar drejt sa i perket luftes se gjate me Turqit. Une nuk jam historian, mirepo mendoj qe historia sa i perket luftes me Turqit eshte e shkruar drejt.


Mer mik mos mat me pash tendin gjithmon.Me esht betu gjyshi im ne tok e ne qiell se Dielli me nuk ka me ngro ket tok si ne kohen e babes mret,ska me shi vetem naten me ujit token tone  Allahu ,ska me shendrit hana  si dikur.E kure e pyeta gjysh ma kadal ma sqaro pak ..me tha mor bir si femij kure isha ,atje ne rreze te zabelit shkoja dit e nat ,mjes e mes nat tani mer bir prej Radenku as me kqyr anej spo guxoi.
I ka pas do tmira edhe turku qebesa po spo ja dim sikur tani (nates) edhe NATO-s

----------


## Kandy*

> A duhet të korrigjohet historia shqiptare, sipas kërkesave të Republikës së Turqisë?


Arian, s'kerkoi njeri korigjim te historise. Ministri Omer Dincer kerkoi largimin e atyre paragrafeve qe permbajne fyerje per Turqine. 
Fundja ku na cojne fyerjet? Cka perfitojme prej tyre? 

Keto dekadat e fundit jane krijuar rethana te reja ne konjukturat politike boterore, andaj te jetuarit me mendesine e te kaluares, do t'na le gjithmone te fundit ne Europe, sic e kemi zakon me mbete ne fund te pusit dhe gjithmone per fajin tone.
Dhe ne kete kontekst ne nuk kemi lluksin te mbajme ne jete gericjet me nje fuqi sic eshte Turqia, sepse ata qe do te humbin me se tepermi jemi vete ne.

----------


## Pa_doreza2

Kjo qe po ndodhe per korigjimin e Historis eshte Masakra e trete qe i behet Shqiptarve .Per Pesçinde vjete na masakruan ne token tone ne shtepin tone  e masakruane kulturen  e shkatrruane çdo gje qe ka qene ILIRO-DARDANE dhe prape tashe done ta Masakrojne edhe Historin E kesaji i thone nje shtet qe synone ta sulmoj historin ai shtet done te elemimoj si shqipetar .Duhet t'ua tregoje bishave te turqis fashiste se kjo toke eshte toke e Gjergj Kastriotit toke e ARBERIT

----------


## Geri Tr

Kta duan te na lejne pa breke se armet na i morren.Jo per turkun po as me Ameriken se nderroja,dreqi ta haja eshte e vetmja gje qe na mban te gjalle si popull.Kush nuk e pelqen historine le te thej qafen

----------


## Gregu

Nuk e di a e ka percjellur dikush intervisten e nje hitoriani ne lajmet e RTK-se.
Ai ishte i habitur se si ministri kosovar pergjigjet dhe thote se do ket permiresime te historis. Historiani thot se kjo pune i perket akademis se shkencave-historis se kosoves dhe jo ministrit kosovar. Po ashtu ishte kunder ndryshimeve. Citoj disa here se turqit kan ardhur si pushtues.

Une habitem me qendrimet e kosove ndaj turqis. Para pak kohesh festohej sulltan murati (pushtues dhe vrases i shqiptarve), sot kerkohet ndryshim i historis, hapja e universitetit turk.
Po na kthehen turqit prap, por me nje pushtim te "deshiruar" nga pushteti dhe politikanet tane!

----------


## illyrian rex

Do te me interesonte shume ta lexoja nje liber historik te Turqise, sidomos per periudhen e sundimit Osman ne keto ane.

----------


## Kavir

> Arian, s'kerkoi njeri korigjim te historise. Ministri Omer Dincer kerkoi largimin e atyre paragrafeve qe permbajne fyerje per Turqine. 
> Fundja ku na cojne fyerjet? Cka perfitojme prej tyre? 
> 
> Keto dekadat e fundit jane krijuar rethana te reja ne konjukturat politike boterore, andaj te jetuarit me mendesine e te kaluares, do t'na le gjithmone te fundit ne Europe, sic e kemi zakon me mbete ne fund te pusit dhe gjithmone per fajin tone.
> Dhe ne kete kontekst ne nuk kemi lluksin te mbajme ne jete gericjet me nje fuqi sic eshte Turqia, sepse ata qe do te humbin me se tepermi jemi vete ne.


Që ta kuptojmë më mirë këndvështrimin turk mund të na sqarosh cilat janë fyerjet ndaj kombit turk?

Kemi Gjergjin, kemi sulltan Mehmetin, kemi kryengritësit shqiptarë, kemi shtypjet e kryengritjeve, kemi masakrën e Manastirit, kemi shkollat turke, greke, serbe e bullgare dhe asnjë shkollë shqipe. Në fund kemi aktin e Pavarësisë.

Cila nga këto fakte historike është fyese për byrazerin turk?

----------


## Antiproanti

Duhet te shkarkohet menjehere "Ministri i Kosoves", i cili dje se bashku me Turqit  kerkonte ndryshimin e historise ne favor te Turqise!

Pershendetje

----------


## kurti1

Vetem lansimi i kesaj teze(zeze) eshte turpi i atyre qe veten e mashtrojne me nji ,,shqiptarizem,, te rrejshem.

----------


## Gameness

kush jan ata 5 veta qe than PO?

----------


## Gameness

> Arian, s'kerkoi njeri korigjim te historise. Ministri Omer Dincer kerkoi largimin e atyre paragrafeve qe permbajne fyerje per Turqine. 
> Fundja ku na cojne fyerjet? Cka perfitojme prej tyre? 
> 
> Keto dekadat e fundit jane krijuar rethana te reja ne konjukturat politike boterore, andaj te jetuarit me mendesine e te kaluares, do t'na le gjithmone te fundit ne Europe, sic e kemi zakon me mbete ne fund te pusit dhe gjithmone per fajin tone.
> Dhe ne kete kontekst ne nuk kemi lluksin te mbajme ne jete gericjet me nje fuqi sic eshte Turqia, sepse ata qe do te humbin me se tepermi jemi vete ne.


Dmth, ti zhveshim pantollat, dhe ti thojm turkut "jepi gaz"?!

----------

